# Carrying comfort F-Stop Satori EXP vs. normal hiking backpack ???



## daniela (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi!

How comfortable is the F-Stop Datori EXP to carry a day long, if you have to carry things for your children too?

Or should I buy an normal hiking backpack withan Camera inlay? 

Like the German company Deuter: An Deuter Futura Vario with an F-stop inlay ICU?

I read that somewhere below.

What do you think?


----------



## shining example (Sep 11, 2012)

Not sure this is much help, but I have an F-Stop Kenti and find it pretty comfortable.

Also, their customer service is very quick and happy to answer questions, so if you have specific questions about the Satori that might help you decide, you could try contacting them.


----------



## stefsan (Oct 5, 2012)

I own a Satori EXP and a Loka and a Bach Big Cheese for Mountaineering. The carrying comfort of the Satori is very good, the shoulder straps and the hip belt are very well padded – you can carry quite a lot of stuff (i.e. a heavy load) comfortably for the whole day. Although the padding of the back panel could be a bit better, I tend to get a little sweatier than with the Bach. Other packs like a Deuter or Bach (or any other brand like Mammut, Arc'teryx, Osprey, Black Diamond, etc.) are probably more comfortable to carry but the photo-functionality suffers greatly. If photography is an important part of your endeavor I would go with the F-Stop pack.


----------

